# Sony H200- equine photographer beginner help!!!



## littleindian14 (Feb 10, 2014)

okay so im 14 and i have been begging for a propper camera for ages, and my mum got me a sony dsc h200, but is this a good camera for equine photography? all i really want to do is take photos of the horses, jumping at events etc, i dont understand the whole lense concept? which sizes or mm will i need? are there any for this camera? also
does this camera have an f stop? if so how can i use it? please be as useful as you can without being horrible, equine photography is something i have always wanted to, any tips on lighting,editing etc would be much appreciated! p.s is a dsc the right camera or should i be using a slr/dslr? if you have ang other banded models that are good(not too pricey,that would also be appreciated! thanks


----------



## tirediron (Feb 10, 2014)

As long as you control the aperture, shutter-speed and ISO manually, this camera will be fine for most uses, 'though I suspect it's low-light performance might not be the best, so shooting indoor events, or at night may prove challenging.  It's one of Sony's 'super-zooms' meaning that it goes from a relatively wide angle or field of view (low mm #) to a super-telephoto or very narrow field of view (high mm #).  "F stop" is a term that refers to a specific aperture of the lens, and this should be explained clearly in the user's manual.  I would suggest your read that carefully, cover to cover at least twice and when you have specific questions, ask them here.  Your questions are VERY general, and lacking in specifics, so it's almost impossible to provide useful answers.


----------



## Designer (Feb 10, 2014)

littleindian14 said:


> ..my mum got me a sony dsc h200..



Your mum has already bought this camera, so I suggest you accept it with gratitude and grace.  Learn the art of photography with this camera, and when it is worn out, then you can start looking at something else.  

We don't always need the best camera.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 12, 2014)

Designer said:


> littleindian14 said:
> 
> 
> > ..my mum got me a sony dsc h200..
> ...



Yeah, this. You can probably get the job done with this box.


----------



## jfrabat (Feb 12, 2014)

I started my "serious" photographic journey on a Sony H2; can't see why you can't start with the H200...  If you want to really make some shots, just be sure to start stepping away from the AUTO and more to the APERTURE, SHUTER SPEED and MANUAL modes.


----------

